# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Pershtypjet tuaja per versionin e ri te forumit

## Albo

Sot kemi rifreskuar versionin e programit qe forumi perdor ne versionin me te fundit. Ne kete teme mund te raportoni pershtypjet tuaja te para ne lidhje me versionin e ri. Kini parasysh qe puna nuk ka perfunduar akoma per sistemin dhe venien ne pune te versionit te ri. Do te duhet ca dite qe ky proces te perfundoje plotesisht.

Pershtypjet dhe sugjerimet tuaja do te merren parasysh nga stafi i forumit.

Albo

P.S Problemet teknike qe mund te hasni ne forum me versionin e ri mund ti raportoni ketu

----------


## 2043

Cado qe te themi ne, se mos do na pysi njeri.
Beni ate qe keni nisur dhe ta gezojme versionin e ri.
E vetmja pyetje qe kam eshte:
Cfare aresye kishte per ta ndryshuar versionin e vjeter?
Ishim mesuar me te.

----------


## derjansi

shum i shpif ky version

mu duka si naj forum i ri 5 leksh

aspak serioz

----------


## farang

Nuk ben aspak ,kthejeni ate te vjetrin ,nuk na shkon per hesapi ky i riu

----------


## Le dévoué

I erret, i mungon drita dhe hapesira !

E preferoja te parin.

----------


## Le dévoué

> shum i shpif ky version
> 
> mu duka si naj forum i ri 5 leksh
> 
> aspak serioz


Nje here mendova mos eshte hakerat nga ata qe dergojn ftes per forume te veta.

----------


## ilia spiro

Urime per pamjen e re te forumit Albo..., por mendoj se me shume rendesi ka permbajtja...

----------


## Prudence

Pershendetje!

Sa per modelin e ri....nuk me pelqen.As po orientohem dot biles.Deshiroj versionin e pare.

Please  :buzeqeshje: 

p.s edhe shume i shplare ne ngjyra  :i ngrysur:

----------


## francovice

Sa per Upgrade te forumit shume mire, asgje nuk eshte ngadalsuar hapet shpejt sic hapej me pare! Vetem tek grafika duket cik si i zbehtë ndoshta e kuqja e shiritit duhet me e theksuar (mendimi im). 
Gjithashtu kto butonat e Modifikimit , Pergjigje e shpejt, Cito etj... akoma nuk jan perkthyer.
*Vbulletin 4.2.0*  :muah2:

----------


## prenceedi

Nuk me pelqen ky versioni ri.
Shume i shpelare ne ngjyra.
Riktheni opcionin "temat e reja"

----------


## xhori

version koti   shpellar

----------


## AlbaneZ

Nga pamja e pare nuk me terheq,shume i zbehte dhe duket me i komlikuar se i meparshmi  (do jete akoma me shume per anetaret e rinj), nuk e di nese do kete ndryshime te tjera akoma.

Versioni i vjeter ishte me atraktiv dhe shume me serioz.

----------


## Shkenca

S'i bie dot ne fije....ca i komplikuar...opcionet disi te koklavitur... ketu s'i gjen dot as postimet e reja qe jan bere nga antaret...  :buzeqeshje: 
Gjithesesi, urime per verzionin e ri! Por nuk do ishte keq t'a thjeshtesoni pak... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dardajan

I  pari  ishte  shumë  më  i  mirë,  nga  të  gjitha  anët, kurse  ky  vetëm  me  një  shikim  ka  këto  të  meta.
1/Ngjyra e sfondit me ngjyrën e  shkronjave  e   bën  leximin  të  lodhshëm  për  sytë, nuk  lexoja  dot  më  shumë  se  10  rrjeshta.
2/Shumë opsione janë  në  anglisht  dhe  me  shkronja  shumë  të vogla  me  zor  lexohen.
3/Faqja  të  hapet  shumë  afër  dhe  tregon  pak  tema, dhe  pak  postime, ndërkohë  që  duhet  të  jetë  më  larg  që  të  duken  sa  më  shumë  tema  në  plan  të  parë, e sa më shumë  postime, sepse  njerzit  mërziten  duke  ul  e  ngjit  faqen  nga  fillimi  në  fund.
Me  katër  rrjeshta  që  shkrujta  po  më  dhëmbin  syt  nga  kontrasti  i  keq  që  shpjegova  më  parë.
4/Antarët e vjetër nuk  kanë  kohë  të  fillojnë  e  të  mësohen  me  një version  të  ri,  dhe  do  ti  humbisni,  për  ata  të  rinj  nuk  e  di  si  do  jetë  impakti  i  parë. 
Mund  të  ketë  edhe  probleme  të  tjera  por  këto  i  pash  në  5  minutat  e  para.

----------


## derjansi

nuk e kuptoj pse duhet te lexohen ne faqen e pare cka i shkrujn antaret njoni tjetrit neper profile.

forumi shqiptar ishte i veqante prej forumeve te tjera sepse nuk kishte kto far opsionesh alla myspace neper profile.  tash iu bashku turmes se qindra forumeve tjera

----------


## Prudence

> nuk e kuptoj pse duhet te lexohen ne faqen e pare cka i shkrujn antaret njoni tjetrit neper profile.
> 
> forumi shqiptar ishte i veqante prej forumeve te tjera sepse nuk kishte kto far opsionesh alla myspace neper profile.  tash iu bashku turmes se qindra forumeve tjera


po pra.une hyje te gjej cfare temash jane hapur....edhe shoh *x* ka komentuar tek* y*

ku ti gjej temat qe jane aktive?

----------


## dardajan

> nuk e kuptoj pse duhet te lexohen ne faqen e pare cka i shkrujn antaret njoni tjetrit neper profile.
> 
> forumi shqiptar ishte i veqante prej forumeve te tjera sepse nuk kishte kto far opsionesh alla myspace neper profile.  tash iu bashku turmes se qindra forumeve tjera


E  vërtet  kur  klikon  si  fillim  të  shfaqet  lista  e  postimeve  të  reja,  që  nuk  i  intereson  kujt, dhe  është  vetëm  një  cep  i  forumit.  Kur  klikon  herën  e  parë  duhet  të  shfaqet  gjith  forumi  dhe  është  antari  që  zgjedh  se  çfarë  do  vizitojë,  ndërsa  kështu  imponohet leximi  i  postimeve  të reja.

----------


## Renea

I vjetri ishte shum i mir per tu lexuar.

----------


## Nete

Qenka bere edhe ky si tjeret,i vjetri me praktikant dhe komod dukej,shume me i leht edhe per anetar te rinje!

----------


## Arvima

Qeka bo si Albforumi  :ngerdheshje:  

Ca te them une, ne ishim mesuar me ate te parin, keshtu na duket sikur jemi ne nje tjeter forum me pamje tjeter.
Mendoj se anetaret do ta kene te veshtire te ambientohen, duke hasur veshtiresi kam frike se mund te largohen.
Edhe ngjyra e zbehte eshte vertete e theksuar, dukej me serioz modeli i pare.

----------

